# En Rusia ya se preparan para la guerra. Periódicos rusos avisan así



## Jeffrey Lebowski (28 Ene 2022)

Se pone la cosa seria, queda poco, ya se preparan y lo tienen asumido.
Periódico ruso.









«Донецк окружен! Горловка отрезана!» - кибервойска Украины и НАТО уже начали новую войну в Донбассе


В 2014 году крымчан атаковала «я дочь офицера*», теперь она переквалифицировалась в «я дочь шахтера»




www.kp.ru

















Y el ministro de asuntos exteriores avisa a la población.







Y atentos a lo que pase con España porque ya sale Borrel en portadas.


----------



## asakopako (28 Ene 2022)

No jodas y yo con estos pelos


----------



## Mateo77 (28 Ene 2022)

No se había acordado una solución diplomática?


----------



## Vaross (28 Ene 2022)

Borrell quiere guerra


----------



## jaimitoabogado (28 Ene 2022)

Estos Tontos sociatas.....
Tendríamos que mantenernos neutrales y cuando uno de los 2 esté ganando nos unimos a el.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (28 Ene 2022)

Vaross dijo:


> Borrell quiere guerra



Los socialistas si no terminan su mandato reventando todo por los aires es que no son ellos.


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (28 Ene 2022)

No hay que tener miedo a la muerte hay que tener miedo a vivir como un cobarde, siempre atemorizado, echadle cojones y si hay guerra proteged a vuestra familia, hasta entonces vivid la vida.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (28 Ene 2022)

Bueno lo que decíamos, que si acaso se anexionan las partes prorrusas, es lógico.


----------



## César92 (28 Ene 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Se pone la cosa seria, queda poco, ya se preparan y lo tienen asumido.
> Periódico ruso.
> 
> 
> ...



Tengo una duda ¿Si hubiera guerra, el BCE cortaría el grifo a España? ¿O más bien le darían duro a la impresora?


----------



## Hrodrich (28 Ene 2022)

Espero que todos los frikidoriteros vayáis directo a primera línea del frente, así con suerte os cunetean bien fuerte.


----------



## Nefersen (28 Ene 2022)

Vaross dijo:


> Borrell quiere guerra



Desde jovencita.


----------



## Nefersen (28 Ene 2022)

César92 dijo:


> Tengo una duda ¿Si hubiera guerra, el BCE cortaría el grifo a España? ¿O más bien le darían duro a la impresora?



En Europa cualquier excusa es buena para darle a la impresora.


----------



## skan (28 Ene 2022)

Malnacidos rusos.


----------



## eL PERRO (28 Ene 2022)

LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> Bueno lo que decíamos, que si acaso se anexionan las partes prorrusas, es lógico.



Entonces, cuando tengamos gandalucia ya llenita de moros, que se la anexione el sultan moro y todos contentos no?


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (28 Ene 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Entonces, cuando tengamos gandalucia ya llenita de moros, que se la anexione el sultan moro y todos contentos no?



Si España permite eso es que es tonta y está debilitada, la verdad que dudo que la OTAN nos defienda de Marruecos. Aparte el contexto es distinto, la OTAN-UE se ha ido anexionando países hasta llegar a la frontera con Rusia, es normal que hagan algo. Es geopolítica e historia de los países.


----------



## eL PERRO (28 Ene 2022)

LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> ÑIÑIÑIÑ



Ojala tus sueños se hagan realidad y tu amo nos invada, para que la legion pueda coger a toda la puta escoria mercenaria como tu y cunetearos como a los maricones de vuestros awelos


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (28 Ene 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Ojala tus sueños se hagan realidad y tu amo nos invada, para que la legion pueda coger a toda la puta escoria mercenaria como tu y cunetearos como a los maricones de vuestros awelos



Yo no tengo amo ni esos son mis sueños, estas diciendo chorradas por la ira o frustración que tienes a saber de qué. Por mí que España se uniese a Portugal y fuera más respetada por la UE-EEUU y el rey ese marroquí fuera derrocado o al menos le dieran un toque de atención.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (28 Ene 2022)

Atención porque puede ser una invasión inminente y de todo el país, cuando se pensaba que sería desde el sureste. Ucrania nada puede hacer.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (28 Ene 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Atención porque puede ser una invasión inminente y de todo el país, cuando se pensaba que sería desde el sureste. Ucrania nada puede hacer.



Me parecería un disparate, no tienen a la población ucraniana a su favor en la parte occidental ni en Kiev.


----------



## Arthas98 (28 Ene 2022)

LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> Bueno lo que decíamos, que si acaso se anexionan las partes prorrusas, es lógico.



Yo nunca entendí porque cojones no hicieron 2 referéndums más a parte del de Crimea para anexionarse esas partes en su momento. Las sanciones ya las tenían aseguradas, por lo menos podrían haber aprovechado y así se acababa la puta guerra. Sólo se me ocurre que prefirió usar esas zonas para obligar a Ucrania a gastar miles de millones al año y que así esté medio quebrada.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (28 Ene 2022)

Ojo que esto en cualquier momento revienta.









8,500 troops ready to deploy as US threatens to shut down Nord Stream 2 – follow live


Ukraine Russia news




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Floky (28 Ene 2022)

No habrá guerra, se inventaran otra cepa de Covid y pondrán un toque de queda por Ucrania y cualquiera se lo salta.


----------



## shur 1 (28 Ene 2022)

LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> Bueno lo que decíamos, que si acaso se anexionan las partes prorrusas, es lógico.



Lógico dice el rojo hijo de puta de mierda.

Me cago en tu puta madre ASQUEROSO.


----------



## Elbrujo (28 Ene 2022)

Sera esto forma de justicar la mierda que se nos va a venir encima


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (28 Ene 2022)

Joder qué ganas tienen los ucranianos de invadirse a si mismos, y encima en invierno con el frío que hace


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (28 Ene 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Yo nunca entendí porque cojones no hicieron 2 referéndums más a parte del de Crimea para anexionarse esas partes en su momento. Las sanciones ya las tenían aseguradas, por lo menos podrían haber aprovechado y así se acababa la puta guerra. Sólo se me ocurre que prefirió usar esas zonas para obligar a Ucrania a gastar miles de millones al año y que así esté medio quebrada.



Sí hicieron referendum, pero fue aún más penoso que el de Crimea


----------



## Skywalker22 (28 Ene 2022)

Mateo77 dijo:


> No se había acordado una solución diplomática?



Eso pensaba yo. Ayer hablaban de acuerdo diplomático entre el cuarteto de Normandía: Ucrania, Rusia, Francia y Alemania.
Solo faltaba Pedro.


----------



## zirick (28 Ene 2022)

La guerra de los progres se acerca


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (28 Ene 2022)

zirick dijo:


> La guerra de los progres se acerca



Por qué tanto interés en darle la vuelta la tortilla? Aquí los que invaden un país soberano son los rusos.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (28 Ene 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Por qué tanto interés en darle la vuelta la tortilla? Aquí los que invaden un país soberano son los rusos.



Son zonas de población rusa.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (28 Ene 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Son zonas de población rusa.



Es decir, Marruecos puede invadir Ceuta y Melilla cuando quiera, o en futuro muy cercano? Las partes de Rusia donde no viven rusos étnicos también se pueden invadir libremente?


----------



## Skywalker22 (28 Ene 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Por qué tanto interés en darle la vuelta la tortilla? Aquí los que invaden un país soberano son los rusos.



El único que saldría ganando con una guerra en Europa serían los usanos.


----------



## BHAN83 (28 Ene 2022)

suministrar armas a los prorrusos no es prepararse para la guerra, eso se lleva haciendo desde el primer dia de algaradas maidaneras.

lo de mover tropas tampoco.

cualquier estado entrena constantemente a su ejército en maniobras, no es dinero perdido.

simplemente en lugar de hacer el entrenamiento en medio de la nada, se hace junto a la frontera de un pais discolo, y sirve como toque de atencion, al mismo coste que entrenar tropas en otro lado (coste que siempre existe, haya perspectiva de guerra o no).


----------



## Hrodrich (28 Ene 2022)

Yo prefiero reservarme para conflictos trascendentes en vez de participar en guerritas psyoperas para que blancos se maten entre ellos.


----------



## Hrodrich (28 Ene 2022)

Aquí la voz de Europa, lol? Eso no era el podcast del Canganduela, ese que se pagaba fetenmente la mansión a costa de todos los frikitontazos de su partiducho?

Te acabarán matando para nada. Cuando seas un poco más mayor, 3 o 4 años más., pensarás distinto. Y te lo digo porque yo era exactamente igual.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Ene 2022)

Lo cual tendrá gracia para los que le toque la mili rusa este año..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Ene 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> suministrar armas a los prorrusos no es prepararse para la guerra, eso se lleva haciendo desde el primer dia de algaradas maidaneras.
> 
> lo de mover tropas tampoco.
> 
> ...



La verdad la situación de lo de donesk es estúpida..a Ucrania no se le deja usar ni aviación ni artillería..pero los rebeldes no paran de lazar obuses y grada..Merkel lo prohibió..
Así que los mi35 están ahí aparcados..


----------



## tovarovsky (28 Ene 2022)

Borrell quiere que algún Rusky peludo le invada el recto con su tanqueta de carne palpitante...


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (28 Ene 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Atención porque puede ser una invasión inminente y de todo el país, cuando se pensaba que sería desde el sureste. Ucrania nada puede hacer.



Con esa movilización tienen para empezar una invasión Europea, para invadir Ucrania van sobradisimimos


----------



## Noega (28 Ene 2022)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Los socialistas si no terminan su mandato reventando todo por los aires es que no son ellos.



¿No seras italiano por casualidad?


----------



## AssGaper (28 Ene 2022)

Es todo otra PUTA FARSA. Esta guerra es otra ESTAFA. Es más, el hech de ya vayan desmantelando la pandemia es porque ahora toca este circo.
Si hay previsión de guerra y ambas partes dicen no aflojar, pues Rusia ya habría atacado y no dar ventaja de ser petada primero.
PD: es más, es la bomba d humo perfecta para esquivar la organización masiva pleitos sanitarios que ya hay en curso o, mejor, la forma perfecta de culpar las muertse por efectos colaterales por la guerra a los efectos buscados o derivados de las vacunas.


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (28 Ene 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Se pone la cosa seria, queda poco, ya se preparan y lo tienen asumido.
> Periódico ruso.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Renegato (28 Ene 2022)

"la garganta está cortada" eso suena a muslims


----------



## WasP (28 Ene 2022)

Renegato dijo:


> "la garganta está cortada" eso suena a muslims



Y muy pacífico, nada belicoso. Es obvio que si hay guerra es solo por voluntad de la Otan.


*nótese cierto sarcasmo...*


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (28 Ene 2022)

Calma antes de la tormenta, típica táctica bélica. Otra; mentir y decir que no pasa nada.


----------



## BHAN83 (28 Ene 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Calma antes de la tormenta, típica táctica bélica. Otra; mentir y decir que no pasa nada.



Todos los estados tienen a sus ejércitos haciendo maniobras y ejercicios permanentemente, todos, España tb, aun sin perspectiva de ninguna guerra.

La diferencia de Rusia es que aprovechan para de paso hacer esos ejercicios cerca de la frontera Ucraniana. Por si acaso.

Pero esos ejercicios se harian igualmente aunque no hubiera perspectiva de ninguna guerra, se hacen en todos los paises todo el rato para entrenar al ejército.

Y como dicen las propias autoridades de Kiev, esos movimientos han ocurrido desde hace años, la unica diferencia es que ahora salen en la prensa occidental.

En fin, alguien debe querer que suba el gas.


----------



## octopodiforme (28 Ene 2022)

¡Llegamos al Volga!, se decía en 1942.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (28 Ene 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Todos los estados tienen a sus ejércitos haciendo maniobras y ejercicios permanentemente, todos, España tb, aun sin perspectiva de ninguna guerra.
> 
> La diferencia de Rusia es que aprovechan para de paso hacer esos ejercicios cerca de la frontera Ucraniana. Por si acaso.
> 
> ...



Rodear Ucrania en su frontera? Me huele más a guerra y presión para negociar.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (28 Ene 2022)

¿Cuántos menas y paguiteros enviará España para defender a les ucranienes?

Oh, wait !!!!


----------



## Sawa (28 Ene 2022)

Nuestra arma es no alistarnos cuando nos llamen a filas. Que vayan los políticos al frente.


----------



## FuckCommunism (28 Ene 2022)




----------



## asakopako (28 Ene 2022)

FuckCommunism dijo:


>



Coño ese es forero, no me seáis cabrones. @Endut Hoch Hech!


----------



## Doctor Johnson (28 Ene 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Se pone la cosa seria, queda poco, ya se preparan y lo tienen asumido.
> Periódico ruso.
> 
> 
> ...



Lo que demuestra este mensaje es que mientras los traductores automáticos piensen que "Gorlovka" [una ciudad cercana a Donetsk] significa garganta ["gorlo" en ruso], habrá trabajo para traductores humanos.

Por cierto, lo que el artículo del Konsomolskaya Pravda [_La verdad de las juventudes comunistas_], un tabloide ruso, dice es que hay una inmensa cantidad de noticias falsas en las redes, Facebook, etc... como que Donetsk y Gorlovka, dos ciudades en la pseudorepública "popular de Donetsk", una parte del este de Ucrania separada y ocupada por tropas rusas desde el año 2014, han sido rodeadas por el ejército ucraniano o por quien sea. Noticias falsas, que ellos atribuyen a un ciberataque de la OTAN.

Exactamente LO CONTRARIO de lo que pretende indicar este hilo.


----------



## Doctor Johnson (28 Ene 2022)

AssGaper dijo:


> Es todo otra PUTA FARSA. Esta guerra es otra ESTAFA. Es más, el hech de ya vayan desmantelando la pandemia es porque ahora toca este circo.
> Si hay previsión de guerra y ambas partes dicen no aflojar, pues Rusia ya habría atacado y no dar ventaja de ser petada primero.



Es una *CORTINA DE HUMO*, ya lo he puesto unas cuantas veces, pero aquí entre putinistas cortitos, teleadictos que se aficionan al tema que más sale la tele en el momento y CMs de calopez que ven que el miedo genera visitas, siguen erre que erre con lo mismo.

Putinlandia, EEUU, la UE.... TODOS han seguido y continuan siguiendo el GUION PLANDEMICO. Podría poner aquí declaraciones de Putin en medios oficialistas rusos de una perfecta ortodoxia covidiana, pero no voy a humillar aún más a los putinistas.

Ahora toca desplandemizar y hay que hacerlo de modo que no se note mucho. Por eso se han montado este TEATRO para distraer la atención. Para que los borregos dejen de pensar por un tiempo en algo que les mete mucho miedo [un virus ultraletal del que llevan protegiéndose dos años] tienen que pensar en algo que también les meta mucho miedo [una guerra nuclear entre Rusia y la OTAN].


----------



## crocodile (28 Ene 2022)

skan dijo:


> Malnacidos rusos.



Si te parece dejan que entren en Moscú que es lo que le falta ya a la OTAN.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (28 Ene 2022)

LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> Si España permite eso es que es tonta y está debilitada, la verdad que dudo que la OTAN nos defienda de Marruecos. Aparte el contexto es distinto, la OTAN-UE se ha ido anexionando países hasta llegar a la frontera con Rusia, es normal que hagan algo. Es geopolítica e historia de los países.



Parece que aquí nadie recuerda que la URSS en su disolución y permitiendo la reunificación de Alemania, pactó que la OTAN no se expandiera mas al este de Alemania.

Hoy día toda al antigua Europa del este ex-soviética está en la OTAN, pasándose la OTAN el pacto de 1990 por los cojones.

La idea de que Ucrania entre en la OTAN es para constriuir multiples laboratorios de bioguerra, amen de tener putos misiles tacticos con armamento nuclear a 500 km de Moscú.

Este mundo sería mucho mas libre y feliz si Israel, Reino Unido y Estados Unidos fueran volatilizados del mapa de una puta vez.


----------



## BHAN83 (28 Ene 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Rodear Ucrania en su frontera? Me huele más a guerra y presión para negociar.



Puede que sí puede que no.

Yo solo digo que no supone un gasto.

Porque sea allí o en otro lado, a los militares se les entrena en maniobras continuamente.

Si no fuera allí, estarían gastando el mismo dinero entrenándoles en otro lado.


----------



## rulifu (28 Ene 2022)

Que mierda de propaganda bazofia es esta?


----------



## Suricuti (28 Ene 2022)

SR.KARL MARX dijo:


> No hay que tener miedo a la muerte hay que tener miedo a vivir como un cobarde, siempre atemorizado, echadle cojones y si hay guerra proteged a vuestra familia, hasta entonces vivid la vida.



Y porque coño te vacunaste entonces


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (28 Ene 2022)

Suricuti dijo:


> Y porque coño te vacunaste entonces



yo que se por los loles, pero solo dos no soy tan masoca


----------



## Suricuti (28 Ene 2022)

SR.KARL MARX dijo:


> yo que se por los loles, pero solo dos no soy tan masoca



Joder pues ya que te querías suicidar,haberlo hecho de forma heroica e histórica,ya tú sabes,cosas de minecraft @SR.KARL MARX


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Ene 2022)

como le jode al kremlin no poder invadir libremente ucrania por la existencia de la OTAN
ahora ya sabeis porque los abreva palanganas del kremlin estan 24/7 contra la alianza


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (28 Ene 2022)

Koala lumpur tampoco me soportó.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Parece que aquí nadie recuerda que la URSS en su disolución y permitiendo la reunificación de Alemania, pactó que la OTAN no se expandiera mas al este de Alemania.
> 
> Hoy día toda al antigua Europa del este ex-soviética está en la OTAN, pasándose la OTAN el pacto de 1990 por los cojones.
> 
> ...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Ene 2022)

No hace ruido..así que no oirás nada


----------



## Berik (28 Ene 2022)

USA necesita la guerra, eso sí ellos la verán desde su tv mientras los muertos los pone Europa,para ellos la paz no es negoció.


----------



## Tierra Azul (28 Ene 2022)

Berik dijo:


> USA necesita la guerra, eso sí ellos la verán desde su tv mientras los muertos los pone Europa,para ellos la paz no es negoció.



esta vez no, tiene misiles de sobra europa se ira a la mierda pero ellos tb los misilitos les llega. Otra cosa es si ellos quieren tirarlos a rusia teniendo en cuenta que tienen todavia la mano muerta (que nadie sabe si esta activa o no, su estado es secreto)


----------



## Tierra Azul (28 Ene 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Se nota mucha tensión en el ambiente.



ya se vera.....los rusos no estan distraidos


----------



## Skywalker22 (28 Ene 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> ya se vera.....los rusos no estan distraidos



¿Qué quieres decir con que no están distraídos?


----------



## Apretrujillos (28 Ene 2022)

Estos van a volver a las colas del pan en 3,2,1...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (28 Ene 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿Qué quieres decir con que no están distraídos?



No hay ningún submarino operativo en puerto, están todos desaparecidos. Solo quedan los que están en reparaciones.


----------



## Tierra Azul (28 Ene 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿Qué quieres decir con que no están distraídos?



que sabe lo que la otan y sus amiguetes llevan haciendo desde que ucrania esta bajo los usanos, llevan preparandose con armamento actualizado desde el 2013, algunos ya probados en la guerra de siria


----------



## racional (28 Ene 2022)

Aquí estan metiendo armas tanto de un bando como de otro. Alguien quiere guerra aquí, y no es Europa, ni USA, ni Rusia, es la élite globalista.


----------



## skan (28 Ene 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Yo nunca entendí porque cojones no hicieron 2 referéndums más a parte del de Crimea para anexionarse esas partes en su momento. Las sanciones ya las tenían aseguradas, por lo menos podrían haber aprovechado y así se acababa la puta guerra. Sólo se me ocurre que prefirió usar esas zonas para obligar a Ucrania a gastar miles de millones al año y que así esté medio quebrada.




Crimea y Donbass han sido invadidas por Rusia y su población reemplazada por la rusa en sucesivas oleadas desde hace más de dos siglos, especialmente durante la época soviética.
Ha habido limpieza étnica, los actuales habitantes son okupas que no tienen ninguna legitimidad para votar un referéndum.


Rusia es el cáncer de la humanidad, igual que todo lo que ha salido de allí, en especial el comunismo.


----------



## Arthas98 (28 Ene 2022)

skan dijo:


> Crimea y Donbass han sido invadidas por Rusia y su población reemplazada por la rusa en sucesivas oleadas desde hace más de dos siglos, especialmente durante la época soviética.
> Ha habido limpieza étnica, los actuales habitantes son okupas que no tienen ninguna legitimidad para votar un referéndum.
> 
> 
> Rusia es el cáncer de la humanidad, igual que todo lo que ha salido de allí, en especial el comunismo.



En ningún momento hablo de legitimidad ni me posiciono. Únicamente digo que no entiendo porque no hizo el paripé bien en su momento pudiendo tener ya éste tema cerrado.


----------



## kabeljau (28 Ene 2022)

Que la OTAN no va a intervenir aunque Rusia invada Ucrania. Eso es para que el psicópata se haga retrato y los cabestros de la prensa los publiquen. 
El psicópata se pitorrea de ti una vez más.
La OTAN se va a estar quietecita.


----------



## Demi Grante (28 Ene 2022)

El traductor es el mismo que el de AliExpress


----------



## SoloLeo (28 Ene 2022)

César92 dijo:


> Tengo una duda ¿Si hubiera guerra, el BCE cortaría el grifo a España? ¿O más bien le darían duro a la impresora?



Recuerda 1984, cuando hablaban de porqué la guerra era tan rentable: Se crea una producción de objetos que van a destruirse, con lo que se genera trabajo constantemente y no llega a haber saturación de mercado. Todo son ventajas. O algo.


----------



## César92 (29 Ene 2022)

SoloLeo dijo:


> Recuerda 1984, cuando hablaban de porqué la guerra era tan rentable: Se crea una producción de objetos que van a destruirse, con lo que se genera trabajo constantemente y no llega a haber saturación de mercado. Todo son ventajas. O algo.



Yo me refería a que si Europa seguiría financiando la locura española de regalar dinero. Yo a Sánchez no le daría ni 3000€ para un G36, porque sé perfectamente que antes de eso irían 100.000 chiringuitos primero y después no tendría ni para el gatillo.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (29 Ene 2022)

Los medios tradicionales españordos os mienten para adormeceros. En Rusia no mienten.


----------



## elmegaduque (29 Ene 2022)

¡Venga esas charos otaneras a las trincheras!.


----------



## SoloLeo (29 Ene 2022)

César92 dijo:


> Yo me refería a que si Europa seguiría financiando la locura española de regalar dinero. Yo a Sánchez no le daría ni 3000€ para un G36, porque sé perfectamente que antes de eso irían 100.000 chiringuitos primero y después no tendría ni para el gatillo.



Sí, si se a qué te referías. No me expliqué del todo yo. Si hay guerra, lo mismo no es tan necesario meterle fuego a la impresora, porque generas industria de alto valor económico y demanda constante. 
A lo que me refería yo, es que podría ser una explicación a la negativa a subir tipos. Cierras el grifo, mantienes tipos, pero a cambio industrializas de forma estatal. Para un país, es un win-win de manual, ya que generas industria que controlas de forma privada. Y encima, sin preocuparte de que te demonicen en los medios, ya que es por una "buena" causa.

Así que sí, con respecto a tu pregunta, sospecho que si hay guerra cierran el grifo de cuajo.


----------



## César92 (29 Ene 2022)

SoloLeo dijo:


> Sí, si se a qué te referías. No me expliqué del todo yo. Si hay guerra, lo mismo no es tan necesario meterle fuego a la impresora, porque generas industria de alto valor económico y demanda constante.
> A lo que me refería yo, es que podría ser una explicación a la negativa a subir tipos. Cierras el grifo, mantienes tipos, pero a cambio industrializas de forma estatal. Para un país, es un win-win de manual, ya que generas industria que controlas de forma privada. Y encima, sin preocuparte de que te demonicen en los medios, ya que es por una "buena" causa.
> 
> Así que sí, con respecto a tu pregunta, sospecho que si hay guerra cierran el grifo de cuajo.




Pues si cierran el grifo, el 66% de la gente que vive en España va a disfrutar enormemente.


----------



## SoloLeo (29 Ene 2022)

César92 dijo:


> Pues si cierran el grifo, el 66% de la gente que vive en España va a disfrutar enormemente.



A estas alturas, no me sorprendería demasiado. En Grecia también se vivía estupendamente como funcionario, y el estacazo fue de aúpa.
No se, no me gusta hacer de adivino, porque soy un manta en eso, pero para mi, si hay guerra, sería la opción más plausible.


----------



## cabronavirus (29 Ene 2022)

SR.KARL MARX dijo:


> No hay que tener miedo a la muerte hay que tener miedo a vivir como un cobarde, siempre atemorizado, echadle cojones y si hay guerra proteged a vuestra familia, hasta entonces vivid la vida.


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (29 Ene 2022)

cabronavirus dijo:


>



Yo cuando estuve en Afganistán vivía el día como el último día porque sabía que por diversas cosas podría morir, había noches que al dormir rezaba a Dios para que el día siguiente despertase porque había bases que desaparecían por unas salvas de artillería, cuando nos disparaban no sabíamos por donde lo hacían,estábamos rodeados por montes aquello era una ratonera, pasaron muchas balas silbando de mi oreja, una locura, un mortero me dejó sordo de un oído y desapareció a un hermano que compartió 4 minutos antes un cigarro Conmigo, allí SI hay que tener miedo, porque el miedo te hace permanecer alerta y por ende vivo, no necesitas drogas porque tu cuerpo las genera.

Y mira ahora la juventud y la sociedad en si, atemorizada a miles de km, lamentable.


----------



## cabronavirus (29 Ene 2022)

SR.KARL MARX dijo:


> Yo cuando estuve en Afganistán vivía el día como el último día porque sabía que por diversas cosas podría morir, había noches que al dormir rezaba a Dios para que el día siguiente despertase porque había bases que desaparecían por unas salvas de artillería, cuando nos disparaban no sabíamos por donde lo hacían,estábamos rodeados por montes aquello era una ratonera, pasaron muchas balas silbando de mi oreja, una locura, un mortero me dejó sordo de un oído y desapareció a un hermano que compartió 4 minutos antes un cigarro Conmigo, allí SI hay que tener miedo, porque el miedo te hace permanecer alerta y por ende vivo, no necesitas drogas porque tu cuerpo las genera.
> 
> Y mira ahora la juventud y la sociedad en si, atemorizada a miles de km, lamentable.



Gracias por compartir su experiencia.


----------

